

Learn about other YC Summer 2014 Applicants - acpk

I would love learn more about other YC summer &#x27;14 applicants, so I&#x27;ve watched a few founder introduction videos.  Anyone want to post info on his or her start-up?<p>My company, CallRed, allows users to quickly message top-tier support at a number of businesses including Comcast, AT&amp;T, USPS and Time Warner.  We were featured in lifehacker last week and they’re doing a follow-up article tomorrow (shhh).<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lifehacker.com&#x2F;callred-gets-you-help-from-companies-terrible-at-custom-1561087994
======
WriteYourRep
I'm working on [https://writeyourrep.org](https://writeyourrep.org)

We mail a real letter to your representatives in congress. The growing
disconnect between congress and citizenry is disconcerting. We make it easier
to have a voice in policy.

We've partnered with a few groups for letter writing campaigns and see a
little organic traffic as well.

------
gault8121
I'm building Quill.org, a web app that provides interactive English grammar
lessons.

~~~
WriteYourRep
This is really neat. What powers the corrections? I was stunned by the results
of the paragraph about Shackleton.

~~~
gault8121
Thanks for the feedback! The errors are manually seeded into the passages.
We've built approximately 30 hours worth of lessons at:
[http://www.quill.org/lessons](http://www.quill.org/lessons)

------
chatmasta
Has anyone received an interview/rejection email yet?

~~~
vqc
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7593830](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7593830).
They will be sending stuff out after 7PM.

